
Facebook Privacy: Lessons Learned from Congress’s 2000+ Follow-Up Questions - igliu
https://hackernoon.com/facebook-privacy-lessons-learned-from-congresss-2000-follow-up-questions-44d2dacd4634
======
mf3
Balanced and well-written

